# Продукты компании McAfee, Inc.: Новости



## Mila

*McAffee выпустила новый антивирус для Mac OS X*

Антивирусный вендор McAfee сегодня представил новый набор программного обеспечения для защиты компьютеров Mac от вирусов и вредоносного программного обеспечения. В McAfee отмечают, что число пользователей операционной системы Mac OS X растет и здесь также формируется потребность в антивирусном программном обеспечении.

Новое решение McAfee Endpoint Protection for Mac предоставляет собой продукт со встроенной антивирусной и антишпионской составляющей, а также с поддержкой фильтрации входящего и исходящего сетевого трафика. Интересно отметить, что производитель позиционирует разработку как решение сразу для малого, среднего и крупного бизнеса.

McAfee Endpoint Protection for Mac поддерживает интеграцию с общей административной консолью, которая позволяет корпоративным ИТ-администраторам проводить удаленную проверку Mac OS X на вирусы в числе других компьютеров и систем. Кроме того, администраторы могут удаленно разрешать или запрещать запуск тех или иных приложений на компьютере. За счет поддержки расширений ePolicy Orchestrator McAfee Endpoint Protection for Mac може формировать отчеты по активности вредоносного ПО.

В McAffe говорят, что многие пользователи Mac OS пока работают с компьютерами без антивирусов, так как считают, что данная система с одной стороны не так подвержена вирусам, а с другой, она ввиду ограниченной популярности не так интересна хакерам. Однако данный тренд быстро меняется и под эту систему появляется все больше хакерских разработок.

На сегодня почти все крупнейшие мировые производители антивирусов имеют разработки под Mac. Впрочем, пока рынок Mac-антивирусов - это почти полностью рынок домашних пользователей или бизнеса сегмента SOHO. "McAfee Endpoint Protection for Mac удовлетворяет потребностям школ, бизнес-пользователей, правительственных агентств, которые обзавелись компьютерами Mac за последние несколько лет", - говорят в компании.

В заявлении производителя говорится, что новая разработка полностью совместима с Mac OS X 10.4, 10.5 и 10.6.


Источник


----------



## Mila

*Обновление для продуктов McAfee 2010*

Компания McAfee обновила линейку своих приложений для обеспечения безопасности. Среди особенностей версии 2010 Q1 можно выделить: 

-Расширенную защиту от веб-угроз. Теперь при загрузке файлов из интернета из проверка првовдится до того, как они попадают на жесткий диск;
-Оценка каждого сайта, на который пользователь переходит в браузере; 
-Быстрая установка и ускоренное сканирование;
-Уменьшенное потребление памяти во время сканирования.

Линейка приложений от McAfee представлена тремя программами: McAfee Total Protection (80 долл. за лицензию для трех ПК), McAfee Internet Security (70 долл. за лицензию для трех ПК) и McAfee AntiVirus Plus (60 долл. за лицензию для трех ПК).


источник


----------



## Саныч

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 10.1.0.838: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя. В этой версии AVERT Stinger была расширена база программы.








Разработчик: Networks Associates
Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 7,7 Мб
Скачать можно отсюда.


----------



## Саныч

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 10.1.0.854: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя. В этой версии AVERT Stinger была расширена база программы.







Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 7,67 Мб
Скачать можно отсюда.


----------



## Саныч

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 10.1.0.868: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя. В этой версии AVERT Stinger была расширена база программы.







Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 7,9 Мб
Скачать можно отсюда.


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 10.0.1.870: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя. В этой версии AVERT Stinger была расширена база программы.







Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 7,8 Мб
Скачать можно отсюда.


----------



## Mila

*Межсетевые экраны McAfee следующего поколения*

Компания McAfee объявила о выпуске в продажу межсетевого экрана следующего поколения, McAfee Firewall Enterprise версии 8. В этой версии расширены существующие возможности защиты на уровне приложений, обеспечиваемые линейкой программно-аппаратных межсетевых экранов класса предприятия, что дает администраторам безопасности возможность видеть, распознавать и применять заданную политику в отношении тысяч приложений, невидимых для обычного межсетевого экрана. Взаимодействуя в режиме реального времени с блоком анализа глобальных угроз McAfee, базирующемся на «облачной» обработке данных, McAfee Firewall Enterprise и McAfee Firewall Enterprise Profiler обеспечивают большую полноту наблюдения за внешними и внутренними угрозами и уязвимостями, эффективно защищают клиентов и снижают затраты на обеспечение соблюдения нормативных требований, а также эксплуатационные расходы. 

Современные приложения, основанные на концепции Web 2.0, делают организации уязвимыми для новых угроз, что требует создавать политики, относящиеся к обнаружению и контролю приложений, и строго их выполнять. Устройства McAfee Firewall Enterprise сочетают возможности идентификации приложений с осведомленностью пользователей. Технология, основанная на мониторинге и визуализации действий пользователей, обеспечивает такой уровень прозрачности, которого не удается достичь с помощью других продуктов, предназначенных для обеспечения безопасности сети. 

Традиционные межсетевые экранны зарекомендовали себя как приложения, сложные в управлении и не слишком эффективно реализующие принятую политику предприятия. В последние годы организации столкнулись с огромными трудностями, связанными с ростом затрат на управление подобными решениями, поскольку традиционные технологии нацелены на то, чтобы не отстать от всего объема имеющихся на сегодняшний день угроз и изменяющейся среды приложений. McAfee Firewall Enterprise характеризуется оптимизированным управлением, осуществляемым посредством McAfee ePolicy Orchestrator. Такая интеграция возможностей управления сокращает эксплуатационные расходы. 

В числе возможностей межсетевых экранов следующего поколения — значительно улучшенное управление, выявление и защита приложений, а также интегрированные уровни защиты от угроз. McAfee Firewall Enterprise — это первый брандмауэр, использующий технологию, основанную на использовании глобальных данных о репутации (и предполагающую в числе прочего блокирование на основании таких данных), а также фильтрацию на основании данных о географическом положении, что позволяет избежать приема нежелательных данных, прежде чем они достигнут пределов сети. Все эти меры направлены на предотвращение атак до того, как они состоятся. 

McAfee Firewall Profiler позволяет в реальном масштабе времени выявлять, как влияют заданные в межсетевом экране правила и их изменение на доступность приложения, его использование и безопасность. Profiler позволяет свести к нескольким щелчкам мышью работу по созданию правил, их развертыванию и отладке, которая в других случаях требует часов и дней, обеспечивая администраторов доступом к информации о влиянии изменения правил на работу предприятия. Предоставляя интуитивно понятный визуальный контекст, основанный на списках пользователей и приложений, Profiler сокращает влияние процесса создания и изменения правил на работу предприятия, а также позволяет администраторам брандмауэра внедрять новые политики и быстро реагировать на потребности бизнеса. 

McAfee Firewall Enterprise представлен в традиционных форм-факторах устройств, в виде новых устройств виртуального оборудования, а также в виде программно реализованных виртуальных устройств. Виртуальное устройство McAfee Firewall Enterprise позволяет клиентам быстро развертывать средства защиты в их собственных виртуальных средах на собственном оборудовании.


источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 10.0.1.926: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя. В этой версии AVERT Stinger была расширена база программы.

Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 8 Мб
Скачать можно отсюда.




источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 10.1.0.1005: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя. В этой версии AVERT Stinger была расширена база программы.







Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 7,21 Мб
Скачать можно отсюда.



источник


----------



## SNS-amigo

> McAfee Firewall Enterprise и McAfee Firewall Enterprise Profiler


А что, это наводит на мысль "почему McAfee купила компания Intel". Производители железа давно уже вынашивали идею подобной защиты и ждали подобных решений, чтобы интегрировать их в свои устройства.


----------



## Arbitr

ага дружище...думаю можно ожидать от них через пару лет рывочек такой, что оставят amd позади...


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 10.1.0.1028: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя. В этой версии AVERT Stinger была расширена база программы.






Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 7,21 Мб
Скачать можно отсюда.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Intel планирует аппаратно запретить выполнение любого кода, не подписанного сертификатом*

Компания Intel объявила о фундаментальной смене подхода к обеспечению безопасности на всех своих платформах, построенных на базе архитектуры x86. Вместо традиционных методов, реализованных в современных антивирусных продуктах для Windows, компания Intel предлагает на аппаратном уровне запретить исполнение любого кода, если этот код не удостоверен подписью от известных и уполномоченных организаций. Пол Отеллини, президент компании Intel, назвал это переходом от "заведомо плохой модели" к "заведомо хорошей модели". 

Стоит подробнее остановиться на сути и предпосылках нового хода компании Intel. Еще недавно ИТ-сообщество ожесточенно спорило о мотивах, которые привели Intel к приобретению одного из крупнейших производителей антивирусов – компании McAfee. Теперь план Intel вырисовывается более четко. С помощью своей фирменной технологии vPro, которая будет присутствовать во всех новых продуктах с архитектурой x86, Intel планирует предложить производителям и пользователям готовую инфраструктуру наподобие нынешней инфраструктуры для мобильных устройств, взять хотя бы аппараты Apple или Android. В предлагаемой инфраструктуре будет присутствовать магазин приложений и независимый орган сертификации. Таким образом, пользователи устройств на базе компонентов Intel смогут запускать на своих компьютерах (или другой технике) только те приложения, которые официально одобрены производителем устройства или другими уполномоченными сторонами. В роли органа сертификации приложений может как раз и выступать компания McAfee – ее специалисты будут удостоверять безопасность приложений для тех или иных платформ.

Представим себе несколько утопическую ситуацию, если компании Intel удастся внедрить столь жесткие ограничения. Если вы купили любую технику на основе компонентов Intel, то на этой технике можно будет запускать только приложения с официальным сертификатом безопасности. Что интересно, для многих сфер применения это ограничение является крайне полезным. Например, вряд ли вы захотите, чтобы на вашей телеприставке или в медиацентре обнаружился вирус, который будет тратить ваши деньги или просто заставит работать вашу систему как часть "ботнета". Интересно, что потребители, которые никогда не купят технику, если имеется вероятность исполнения на ней заведомо вредоносного кода, используют или вынуждены использовать компьютеры с архитектурой x86, которая изначально не предусматривает никаких ограничений для исполняемого кода. Сертификация приложений для платформы x86 позволяет компании Intel выйти на новые для себя рынки бытовой техники и встраиваемого оборудования, только без накопленной "плохой" репутации.

Сейчас антивирусные компании заняты тем, что собирают и описывают все виды вредоносных программ и их поведения, чтобы затем блокировать эти программы и последствия их работы. С введением комплекса замкнутых программно-аппаратных экосистем, где потребители смогут загружать только одобренные приложения, необходимость в антивирусных продуктах сторонних производителях может просто исчезнуть. Получается, что с рынка могут уйти практически все компании, которые так долго кормились за счет полной открытости платформы x86 для исполнения любого кода, за исключением, конечно, компании McAfee, которая становится главным претендентом на роль независимого органа сертификации.

Комментаторы революционного заявления Intel приводят интересное сравнение со сферой сфере обслуживания, где потребитель может выбрать любые две из трех характеристик – "быстро", "дешево", "качественно". В случае с Intel производителю приходится выбирать два показателя из другой тройки: "повсеместность", "открытость" и "безопасность". Долгие годы Intel выигрывал за счет выбора "повсеместности" и "открытости" - сегодня технологии Intel присутствуют на рабочих столах почти всех пользователей, причем, как правило, с операционной системой Windows, которой платформа x86 обязана немалой долей своей популярности. Теперь же главная ставка компании Intel сделана на другую пару - "повсеместность" и "безопасность".



источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 10.1.0.1063: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя. В этой версии AVERT Stinger была расширена база программы.







Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 7,21 Мб
Скачать можно отсюда.



источник


----------



## SNS-amigo

Mila написал(а):


> Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита


Что-то долговато они не делали апгрейд. Думал, что забросили проект.


----------



## Severnyj

*McAfee AVERT Stinger v.10.0.1.1075 - антивирусная утилита*

Вышла новая версия программы McAfee AVERT Stinger, нацеленной на отлов и уничтожение всевозможных разновидностей следующих вирусов: BackDoor-AQJ, Bat/Mumu.worm, Exploit-DcomRpc, IPCScan, IRC/Flood.ap, IRC/Flood.bi, IRC/Flood.cd, NTServiceLoader, PWS-Narod, PWS-Sincom, W32/Bugbear@MM, W32/Deborm.worm.gen, W32/Dumaru@MM, W32/Elkern.cav, W32/Fizzer.gen@MM, W32/FunLove, W32/Klez, W32/Lirva, W32/Lovgate, W32/Lovsan.worm, W32/Mimail@MM, W32/MoFei.worm, W32/Mumu.b.worm, W32/MyDoom@MM, W32/Nachi.worm, W32/Nimda, W32/Pate, W32/Sdbot.worm.gen, W32/Sober@MM, W32/SirCam@MM, W32/Sobig, W32/SQLSlammer.worm, W32/Swen@MM, W32/Yaha@MM и т.д.

Скачать
Источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 10.1.0.1096: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя. В этой версии AVERT Stinger была расширена база программы.







Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 6,3 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда.


----------



## Трубадур

Жаль, очень жаль потуги разрабов, но практически эта утилита бесполезна. Пробовал её на активно заражённых системах. Нифига не находит. Запускаем Кюреит или VRT находят, лечат, удаляют. 

Преддыдущую 9-ю версию в прошлом году гонял тож. Один раз она что-то нашла, но при попытке клира комп завис начисто.


----------



## Severnyj

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 10.1.0.1551: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя.







Разработчик: Networks Associates
Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 4,35 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*McAfee защитит устройства на базе ОС Android от интернет-угроз*

Компания McAfee сообщает о расширении собственной линейки продуктов, предназначенных для защиты портативных устройств от интернет-угроз. Несколько дней назад были анонсированы новые версии продуктов McAfee Mobile Security и McAfee WaveSecure Tablet Edition, позволяющие решить большинство проблем, с которыми сталкиваются владельцы современных смартфонов и планшетных компьютеров на базе популярной мобмльной платформы. 







Программный продукт McAfee Mobile Security предлагает простые и надежные средства резервного копирования и восстановления данных, а также обеспечивает защиту от вирусов, червей, троянов, шпионских программ и другого вредоносного ПО в режиме 24/7. Приложение проследит за тем, чтобы пользователь не посещал заведомо опасные сайты, а также не оказался жертвой мошенников-«фишеров» или похитителей персональных данных. Корпоративные IT-администраторы также по достоинству оценят web-портал для централизованного управления многочисленными устройствами.

WaveSecure Tablet Edition поможет владельцам Android-девайсов, поддерживающих технологию WiFi, быстро обнаружить пропавшее устройство. Программа активирует сигнал тревоги и позволяет отследить текущее местоположение смартфона или планшета на карте. Если попытка обнаружения девайса окончилась неудачей, владелец может как минимум попытаться избежать утечки критически важных данных. Для этого в состав WaveSecure включены средства удаленного блокирования устройства и удаления конфиденциальной информации.

По материалам сайта ZDNet.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Утилита для удаления ложных антивирусов - McAfee Fake Alert Stinger v.10.2.0.168*

McAfee Fake Alert Stinger - бесплатная утилита, которая удаляет из операционных систем Windows программы класса Fake Antivirus (выдающие себя за антивирусное ПО, но вымогающие от пользователей деньги). Программа удаляет следы вредоносов, восстанавливает файловые ассоциации, исправляет различные проблемы и т.д.






Загружать McAfee Fake Alert Stinger v.10.2.0.168 здесь (6,8 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).


источник


----------



## Severnyj

*McAfee WaveSecure 4.2 — защита смартфона в случае кражи*

Если вы активно используете ваш смартфон, в нем, почти наверняка, содержится конфиденциальная информация - фотографии, видео, номера телефонов и контактные данные, документы, сведения о кредитных картах и т.д. В случае хищения коммуникатора или его потери, эти данные могут попасть в руки мошенников и недоброжелателей. Чтобы избежать возможных проблем в такой ситуации, необходимо заранее позаботиться о специальном сервисе, который спасет вашу репутацию, если доступ к устройству получат мошенники. 








Программа McAfee WaveSecure содержит функции отслеживания SIM-карты, что позволяет определить местонахождение утерянного устройства. Кроме этого, пользователи данной программы могут использовать опцию удаленной блокировки, которая помешает случайным людям посмотреть содержимое памяти телефона. Также можно послать удаленную команду на удаление всех данных. Даже если вы не сможете определить место, где находится смартфон, с данным приложением вы не потеряете свои документы безвозвратно - утилита заранее создаст резервную копию всех персональных личных данных с телефона, включая SMS-сообщения, контакты, журнал вызовов, и пр., после чего загрузит эту информацию на сервер McAfee WaveSecure.

Программа работает на устройствах с Android, Blackberry, Symbian S60, Windows Mobile, а также на всех телефонах, поддерживающих Java. Скачать ее можно отсюда. Стоимость лицензии — $19,99. Java-версия бесплатна, поскольку пока что находится на этапе бета-тестирования.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Совместный продукт от Intel и McAfee появится в этом году*

Корпорация Intel выпустит совместно с выкупленной ею корпорацией McAfee своё первое программное решение в сфере компьютерной безопасности уже в этом году. Об этом сообщила Рени Джеймс (старший вице-президент Intel), возглавляющая подразделение Software and Services Group.

Технические подробности относительно указанного программного продукта пока неизвестны. По словам Рени Джеймс, это будет сервис, на который можно будет оформить подписку. "У вас уже будет отличный уровень безопасности только благодаря одному программному обеспечению от McAfee, но если у вас - компьютер на базе Intel, уровень безопасности станет ещё выше", - заявила глава подразделения Software and Services Group. Журналистам удалось выяснить, что касательно аппаратного обеспечения, дающего вышеупомянутые преимущества, - речь идёт о платформах Intel как минимум пятилетней давности.

Что касается опасений некоторых игроков рынка о возможном встраивании технологий защиты в продукцию Intel на уровне аппаратных компонентов, то по этому поводу Рени Джеймс дала следующий комментарий: "Мы используем преимущества текущих технологий на уровне чипов - для создания программных продуктов, которые будут более надёжными. Мы не встраиваем программное обеспечение в чипы, и я хочу, чтобы этот момент был всем ясен".

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*McAfee адаптировала защитное решение WaveSecure для iOS*

Продукты под маркой WaveSecure предназначены для резервного копирования и последующего восстановления данных, хранящихся на мобильных устройствах, отслеживания похищенных или утерянных телефонов и планшетов, а также стирания сведений о контактах в случае необходимости. Список поддерживаемых платформ для этих решений стал на один пункт длиннее: теперь воспользоваться разработкой McAfee могут и клиенты Apple.

Поскольку в iOS сторонние разработчики ограничены в своих возможностях, функционал WaveSecure для этой платформы несколько менее широк, нежели, допустим, в случае с Android. Так, например, у пользователей по-прежнему будет возможность создавать резервные копии контактов, фотогалерей и других пользовательских сведений, однако доступ к текстовым сообщениям, событиям календаря и журналам звонков будет закрыт, и защитить их бэкапом не удастся.

Проблема, впрочем, не только во внутренней системе безопасности мобильных устройств Apple, но и в ее же политике размещения приложений в магазине App Store. Компания и сама выпускает комбинированное средство резервного копирования, слежения и стирания важных сведений, которое входит в состав пакета MobileMe, а вышеупомянутая политика запрещает продавать через фирменный магазин программные решения, прямо конкурирующие с разработками самой Apple.

В McAfee говорят, что их продукт может органично дополнять тот же MobileMe, усиливая защиту пользовательских устройств, а также помогать владельцам телефонов и планшетов быстро, удобно и без лишних усилий перемещать данные между различными платформами. Решив сменить мобильное средство связи, клиент сможет не беспокоиться о переносе своей информации: заархивировал здесь, распаковал там. Впрочем, выпуском WaveSecure для iOS McAfee решает и более глобальную задачу: расширить присутствие на мобильном рынке, в том числе и в сегменте, контролируемом Apple.

Владельцы iPhone и iPad, желающие воспользоваться возможностями защитного решения от McAfee, смогут приобрести портированный на iOS продукт в магазине App Store за 19 долларов и 99 центов.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Платформа McAfee DeepSAFE обеспечит защиту на системном уровне*

Компания McAfee презентовала свою новую разработку – платформу DeepSAFE, которая призвана заполнить нишу, образовавшуюся между имеющимися низкоуровневыми средствами защиты и антивирусными приложениями, работающими на уровне операционной системы. Данное решение является первым совместным продуктом Intel и McAfee.

По мнению заместителя генерального директора по вопросам корпоративной стратегии Вимала Солански, создание этой операционной системы обусловлено тем, что злоумышленники все больше уделяют внимание созданию и распространению различных вредоносных программ, действующих на недоступном обычным антивирусным сканерам уровне. Данная платформа обеспечит возможность интеграции существующих средств защиты на низший уровень и таким образом, проникновение и запуск на компьютер различных руткитов или иного ВПО, сокрытого для детектирования, станет невозможным. 

Данное решение поможет заполнить имеющиеся пробелы между антивирусными приложениями и имеющимися средствами защиты для процессоров Intel, что даст некоторое преимущество компании перед другими антивирусными вендорами. Работа над DeepSAFE была начата еще до поглощения и на создание аналогов уйдет как минимум два-три года, добавил Солански.

В качестве дальнейших планов он отметил, что DeepSAFE станет некоторой основой для дальнейших совместных разработок Intel - McAfee.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Пакет McAfee ScriptScan внесен в черный список дополнений Firefox*

Разработчики Firefox заблокировали работу дополнения McAfee ScriptScan, внеся его в черный список. Решение принято, после поступления многочисленных жалоб пользователей о крахе Firefox 7. После анализа ситуации оказалось, что крах вызван проблемами в дополнении McAfee ScriptScan, осуществляющем оценку безопасности выполняемого JavaScript-кода. За прошлую неделю из-за сбоя в McAfee ScriptScan было зафиксировано около 7000 крахов.

Следует отметить, что это не первый случай блокирования продуктов McAfee, например, в марте по аналогичной причине был заблокирован McAfee SiteAdvisor. Полный список заблокированных дополнений можно посмотреть на данной странице. Дополнения помещаются в черный список достаточно редко, например, прошлая блокировка состоялась в июле, а позапрошлая в марте.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee Fake Alert Stinger v.10.2.0.309 - утилита для удаления ложных антивирусов с ПК*

McAfee Fake Alert Stinger - бесплатная утилита, которая удаляет из операционных систем Windows программы класса Fake Antivirus (выдающие себя за антивирусное ПО, но вымогающие от пользователей деньги). Программа удаляет следы вредоносов, восстанавливает файловые ассоциации, исправляет различные проблемы и т.д.






Загружать McAfee Fake Alert Stinger v.10.2.0.309 здесь (7,0 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).


источник


----------



## Severnyj

*McAfee DeepSafe – первые результаты слияния с Intel*

Компания McAfee представила два своих новых продукта, которые впервые используют технологию аппаратного обеспечения безопасности DeepSafe, разработанную совместно с компанией Intel. Технология DeepSafe, примененная в системах Deep Defender и Deep Command, позволяет защитить компьютеры заказчиков от новейших угроз, способных поразить системы на аппаратном уровне. Главная особенность этих продуктов заключается в возможности работы средств безопасности фактически на уровне процессора.







Как мы писали, недавно компанию McAfee поглотила компания Intel за $7,68 млрд, что вызвало серьезное беспокойство среди других антивирусных компаний. Тем не менее, выпуск новых продуктов Deep Defender и Deep Command демонстрирует серьезные намерения McAfee по развитию антивирусных технологий в новом направлении – обеспечения безопасности на аппаратном уровне.

Пакет Deep Defender защищает конечные терминалы за счет интеграции с аппаратными защитными системами для мониторинга активности системы и обнаружения вредоносного кода, работающего на уровне ядра операционной системы. Запуская защитные утилиты ниже уровня операционной системы, новая платформа помогает выявлять заражение так называемыми «руткитами» и другие атаки на оборудование.

Пакет Deep Command представляет собой дополнение к единой платформе управления McAfee ePolicy Orchestrator. Это дополнение обеспечивает администраторам безопасный удаленный доступ для выполнения таких важных операций, как антивирусное сканирование, а также установка обновлений и исправлений, даже если целевые системы находятся в выключенном состоянии. Возможность обнаружения вредоносной активности на уровне ядра имеет критическую важность для выявления все более изощренных современных угроз.

Стоит напомнить, что технология DeepSafe была представлена компанией Intel всего месяц назад. Эта технология создает дополнительный архитектурный уровень для прямого обращения к системным ресурсам, а значит, и к вредоносным программам, которые пытаются получить доступ на низком уровне. Такой глубокий доступ, возможный только на оборудовании Intel, позволяет отслеживать работу оперативной памяти и процессора в реальном времени. В отличие от традиционных инструментов, которые устанавливаются поверх операционных систем, Deep Defender может эффективно обнаруживать и блокировать низкоуровневые угрозы. Технология Deep Defender также обнаруживает любые действия по загрузке постороннего кода и данных в память, что позволяет блокировать еще неизученные руткиты и другие виды вредоносных программ.

Дополнение Deep Command использует фирменную технологию Intel AMT (Active Management Technology), которая интегрирована в новейшие процессоры Core i5 vPro и Core i7 vPro. Именно технология AMT открывает администраторам удаленный доступ даже к выключенным системам.

Кроме новых продуктов Deep Defender и Deep Command, компания McAfee анонсировала совместную с компанией RSA Security разработку по интеграции сведений о безопасности из системы ePolicy Orchestrator с данными о защите персональных данных, собираемых платформой RSA Archer eGRC и консолью RSA Archer Enterprise Management. Инструментарий интеграции, получивший название Integration Package, уже доступен для консоли RSA Archer на платформе RSA Archer eGRC Exchange.

По материалам сайтов eWEEK, ITPro и официальных пресс-релизов.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger v.10.2.0.383 - утилита от McAfee для удаления специфических вирусов*

Вышла новая версия программы McAfee AVERT Stinger, нацеленной на отлов и уничтожение всевозможных разновидностей следующих вирусов: BackDoor-AQJ, Bat/Mumu.worm, Exploit-DcomRpc, IPCScan, IRC/Flood.ap, IRC/Flood.bi, IRC/Flood.cd, NTServiceLoader, PWS-Narod, PWS-Sincom, W32/Bugbear@MM, W32/Deborm.worm.gen, W32/Dumaru@MM, W32/Elkern.cav, W32/Fizzer.gen@MM, W32/FunLove, W32/Klez, W32/Lirva, W32/Lovgate, W32/Lovsan.worm, W32/Mimail@MM, W32/MoFei.worm, W32/Mumu.b.worm, W32/MyDoom@MM, W32/Nachi.worm, W32/Nimda, W32/Pate, W32/Sdbot.worm.gen, W32/Sober@MM, W32/SirCam@MM, W32/Sobig, W32/SQLSlammer.worm, W32/Swen@MM, W32/Yaha@MM и т.д. 

Занимает утилита не очень много места и ее полезно иметь на компьютере на "всякий пожарный". McAfee AVERT Stinger постоянно обновляется, добавляются возможности обнаружения и устранения самых новых вирусов.






Загружать McAfee AVERT Stinger v.10.2.0.383 здесь (7,0 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).


источник


----------



## Severnyj

*McAfee выпустила McAfee Mobile Security 2.0*

*Компания McAfee выпустила новую версию своего решения для защиты мобильных устройств от вредоносных программ и контента под названием McAfee Mobile Security 2.0. *

Этот продукт, кроме контроля вредоносных компонентов на мобильном устройстве, помогает управлять разрешениями для приложений, а также позволяет блокировать нежелательные сетевые соединения. В данный момент пакет McAfee Mobile Security 2.0 предлагается для платформ Android, BlackBerry и Symbian – версия для Android уже доступна, а версии для остальных двух платформ планируется выпустить в самом ближайшем будущем.

Новая версия McAfee Mobile Security 2.0 имеет два важных отличия от первой версии. Например, новая функция App Protection анализирует работу приложений с вашими личными и секретными данными, а затем показывает пользователю, какие разрешения, заданные для приложения, несут в себе реальный риск утечки данных. К сожалению, утилита не дает рекомендаций о том, что нужно сделать с этими разрешениями, хотя, с другой стороны, пока ни один сканер мобильных приложений не предлагает такой возможности.

Кроме сканера разрешений в приложениях, новая версия McAfee Mobile Security также впервые содержит фильтр текстовых сообщений и звонков, основанный на относительно простом механизме «черного списка». Достаточно один раз занести номер абонента в этот список, и вы больше не увидите от него ни звонков, ни сообщений. Из предыдущих версий в новом продукте остались такие функции, как традиционный антивирусный сканер, плюс сторожевые модули для защиты от шпионских и фишинговых программ.







Модуль защиты от потенциально нежелательных программ закрывает различным вредоносным программам доступ к режиму суперпользователя (root) – к таким программам производитель относит коммерческие шпионские утилиты, рекламные модули и так называемые «звонилки» (dialer), которые выполняют звонки на платные номера без ведома пользователя, за что с лицевого счета абонента снимаются ощутимые суммы. Кроме того, сохранилась функция контроля репутации ссылок на базе облачного механизма McAfee SiteAdvisor.

В программе McAfee Mobile Security 2.0 также реализованы средства для защиты от кражи, в том числе удаленная блокировка аппарата, уничтожение данных, резервное копирование и восстановление данных. Кроме того, поддерживается уведомление об установке в аппарат не занесенной в личный список SIM-карты, отслеживание местоположения телефона, блокировка установки новых приложений на похищенный или потерянный аппарат, а также специальный веб-портал для всестороннего управления аппаратом на расстоянии.

Пакет McAfee Mobile Security 2.0 можно считать довольно действенным и ценным средством безопасности для планшетов и смартфонов. На данный момент этот продукт можно бесплатно загрузить и использовать в течение семи дней без ограничений – после семидневного льготного периода нужно будет приобрести лицензию в виде подписки – годовая подписка в Северной Америке стоит 29,99 долл. США. Стоит отметить, что цена выглядит слишком высокой мобильного приложения, но ряд других продуктов со схожим набором функций предлагаются по точно такой же цене, как пакет Lookout Mobile Security. Как бы то ни было, загрузить бесплатную пробную версию McAfee Mobile Security 2.0 для платформы Android можно уже сейчас из официального магазина приложений.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee представила свои новые антивирусные разработки на MWC*

Антивирусная компания McAfee на Mobile World Congress анонсировала свои новые инструменты и технологии для защиты мобильных устройств и данных от вредоносного хакерского воздействия. В McAfee на MWC в Барселоне заявили, что мобильные устройства становятся все более притягательной целью для злоумышленников, охотящихся за деньгами и файлами пользователей.

"Мобильные устройства быстро превратились из нишевых устройств и дорогих игрушек в устройства для повседневного использования и работы с необходимой информацией. Многие смартфоны сегодня поддерживают по 16 гигабайт данных, планшеты по 64 гигабайта, позволяя полноценно подключаться к корпоративным ресурсам. Нет сомнений, что такие возможности и в будущем будут активно использоваться злоумышленниками", - говорят в McAfee.

Среди заявленных новинок компании значится решение McAfee Enterprise Mobility Management (EMM) 10, предусматривающее работу по принципу BYOD (Bring Your Own Device) и позволяющее вместить мобильное устройство в рамки корпоративных политик безопасности. Также оно позволяет оснастить любые устройства решениями для стойкой аутентификации и отчетности через McAfee ePolicy Orchestrator (ePO).

Также McAfee показала новую версию Android-антивируса McAfee VirusScan Mobile Security for Enterprise.




источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 10.2.0.522: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя.






Разработчик: Networks Associates
Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 8,68 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда.



источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger v.10.2.0.554 - утилита для удаления специфических вирусов из Window*

Вышла новая версия программы McAfee AVERT Stinger, нацеленной на отлов и уничтожение всевозможных разновидностей следующих вирусов: BackDoor-AQJ, Bat/Mumu.worm, Exploit-DcomRpc, IPCScan, IRC/Flood.ap, IRC/Flood.bi, IRC/Flood.cd, NTServiceLoader, PWS-Narod, PWS-Sincom, W32/Bugbear@MM, W32/Deborm.worm.gen, W32/Dumaru@MM, W32/Elkern.cav, W32/Fizzer.gen@MM, W32/FunLove, W32/Klez, W32/Lirva, W32/Lovgate, W32/Lovsan.worm, W32/Mimail@MM, W32/MoFei.worm, W32/Mumu.b.worm, W32/MyDoom@MM, W32/Nachi.worm, W32/Nimda, W32/Pate, W32/Sdbot.worm.gen, W32/Sober@MM, W32/SirCam@MM, W32/Sobig, W32/SQLSlammer.worm, W32/Swen@MM, W32/Yaha@MM и т.д. 

Занимает утилита не очень много места и ее полезно иметь на компьютере на "всякий пожарный". McAfee AVERT Stinger постоянно обновляется, добавляются возможности обнаружения и устранения самых новых вирусов.






Загружать McAfee AVERT Stinger v.10.2.0.554 тут (8,8 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).


источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee выпустила бесплатное решение для аудита баз данных MySQL*

Антивирусная компания McAfee сегодня выпустила бесплатное программное обеспечение, предназначенное для помощи бизнес-пользователям в мониторинге и управлении базами данных MySQL. В компании говорят, что бесплатный инструмент позволит компаниям проводить аудит их баз данных, выявляя возможные проблемы безопасности и несоответствия нормам безопасности.

Помимо того, что новый инструмент является бесплатным, McAfee намерена предложить плагин для аудита в качестве открытого программного обеспечения.

Создана новинка, как решение для малого и среднего бизнес. Однако разработчики говорят, что крупный бизнес также может найти продукт полезным для себя, проверяя при помощи него те или иные элементы своих платформ для работы с данными. "McAfee создала бесплатный продукт для аудита баз данных, чтобы предоставить открытому сообществу пользователей инструменты, которые ранее были присущи только крупным корпоративным проектам и их базам данных", - говорит Дэн Сарел, вице-президент McAfeе. "Объединяя McAfee Database Activity Monitoring sensor for MySQL с реальными данными, пользователи получают инструмент для аналитики безопасности в реальном времени".

Продукт доступен после регистрации по адресу http://www.mcafee.com/us/products/database-activity-monitoring.aspx



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Альянс Intel и McAfee обнародовал планы по слиянию своих технологий*

Компании Intel и McAfee впервые публично заявили о своих стратегических планах по совместному развитию технологий после полутора лет, прошедших с момента, когда компания Intel купила компанию McAfee, одного из крупнейших производителей антивирусных решений, за 7,68 млрд. долл. Результатом 18-месячных раздумий стала единая стратегия по обеспечению безопасности от облаков к клиентским ПК, сочетающая аппаратные и программные средства в интегрированной системы. Предполагается, что новая стратегическая инициатива Intel и McAfee сделает облачные вычисления безопаснее, жестко ограничит доступ к личному рабочему столу каждого пользователя, а IT-менеджеры получат еще одну причину обратить внимание на решения Intel на очередном этапе модернизации своего парка компьютерного оборудования.







Как выразился Джейсон Уэксман (Jason Waxman), генеральный менеджер отдела Intel по облачной инфраструктуре, большинство публичных провайдеров облачных решений проводят большую работу по обеспечению безопасности. Более того, корпоративные IT-службы не меньше усилий, но общий уровень безопасности остается пугающе низким. Чтобы изменить ситуацию, компания Intel предлагает заказчикам переходить на связку из своей аппаратной технологии доверенного исполнения TXT (Trusted eXecution Technology) и программных инструментов управления от McAfee. Технология TXT, встроенная в семейство серверных процессоров Xeon E5, сможет тесно взаимодействовать с консолью McAfee ePolicy Orchestrator (ePO) для анализа сетей и исполнения политик. Результатом этого взаимодействия должно стать надежное обновление систем, а также полноценная и универсальная защита для крупных IT-сред.

Еще одним ходом в развитии новой стратегии Intel и McAfee стал выпуск нового облачного антивируса под названием McAfee Management for Optimized Virtual Environments AntiVirus. Эта система обеспечивает надежное обнаружение и уничтожение вредоносного ПО, сокращая масштабы вирусных эпидемий и связанные с этим простои в работе. В то же время, облачный характер нового антивируса гарантирует моментальное применение всех новейших обновлений в антивирусных сигнатурах и алгоритмах сканирования. Дополнительный сканер сетевых соединений обеспечивает комплексный мониторинг входящих и исходящих потоков данных в центре обработке данных, обнаруживая малейшие признаки заражения.

На уровне конечных пользователей компания Intel собирается привязать системы безопасности к новейшим процессорам Core i3, i5 и i7 с их встроенными защитными технологиями. Обещанные программно-аппаратные решения для клиентских машин тоже будут интегрированы с облачными системами. Кроме того, интеграция локальных систем безопасности и облачных технологий позволит реализовать механизм единого входа во все системы (Single Sign-On), практически независимый от операционных систем и приложений.

Также компания Intel уже начала переговоры со стандартизующей организацией Cloud Security Alliance and Open Data Center Alliance, чтобы привлечь других партнеров к своей инициативе. Как бы то ни было, вряд ли стоит ожидать массового внедрения новых технологий в промышленную эксплуатацию, поскольку она жестко привязана к оборудованию Intel, так что не охватывает всего оборудования, развернутого в корпоративных сетях, особенно с учетом растущего числа мобильных устройств на базе ARM-процессоров, используемых в служебных целях.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*McAfee – обновленный облачный контроль безопасности и проверка личности от Intel*

Компания McAfee представила обновленную версию своего корпоративного продукта под названием Cloud Security Platform. Кроме новых и расширенных защитных функций, этот продукт впервые предлагает интеграцию с системами проверки личности пользователей от родительской компании Intel. Насколько известно, переход на новую версию Cloud Security Platform будет бесплатным для конечных потребителей и партнеров, внедряющих эти технологии в системах заказчиков. 







Чтобы сделать технологию Cloud Security Platform всеобъемлющим решением для обеспечения безопасности в корпоративных сетях, компания McAfee представила значительно усиленные версии своих систем для предотвращения утечки данных (DLP). Теперь DLP-модули в составе Cloud Security Platform обеспечивают контроль почтовых шлюзов заказчика и шлюзов доступа в Интернет. Кроме того, в распоряжении IT-администраторов теперь появилась улучшенная web-панель управления и отчетности, которая позволяет задавать единые политики и параметры в гибридных системах, включающих в себя облачные и локальные компоненты. Дополнительную защиту оконечных систем от несанкционированных изменений в конфигурации или в программном обеспечении обеспечивает новый механизм блокировки ПО с учетом контекста. Кроме того, поддерживается сбор информации обо всех значимых изменениях на подконтрольных машинах в режиме реального времени.

Мобильным пользователям корпоративных сетей приготовлен свой сюрприз – теперь модуль защиты web-трафика обеспечивает перенаправление всего трафика со служебных ноутбуков на корпоративный web-шлюз или на облачного провайдера. Тем самым обеспечивается полное соблюдение корпоративных политик даже при работе с сетью вне сети предприятия – в гостиницах, аэропортах и даже в Интернет-кафе в любой точке мира. По мнению самой компании McAfee, это помогает избежать рисков, связанных с растущим разнообразием мест и стилей работы, доступных современному мобильному пользователю при доступе к важной информации своей компании.

Еще одно важное новшество касается применения облачной технологии единой регистрации (SSO – Single Sign-On) от компании Intel, которая теперь является полноправным владельцем компании McAfee. Единая консоль управления ePolicy Orchestrator (ePO) для систем и сервисов McAfee теперь поддерживает создание корпоративных порталов, где индивидуальные пользователи организации могут получить доступ к облачным приложениям. На данный момент совместное использование технологий Intel и McAfee уже обеспечивает удобный доступ к сотням облачных приложений, построенных на популярной платформе Force.com компании Salesforce.com, не требуя постоянной регистрации и входа в систему.

Облачный механизм единой регистрации также предлагает удобный инструментарий для генерации паролей – этот инструментарий доступен для оконечных устройств под управлением операционных систем Windows, Android, iOS и RIM. Опираясь на фирменные технологии проверки подлинности, реализованные аппаратно в чипах Intel, сгенерированные пароли обеспечивают единый вход с одним электронным удостоверением для всех целевых платформ и приложений через единый портал.

По словам представителей Intel, это лишь первый шаг в реализации нового подхода к защите облачных транзакций. Технологии Intel для проверки подлинности на аппаратном уровне уже набрали критическую массу, так что уже в скором будущем стоит ждать новых решений и тысяч новых приложений с более удобным входом (вам не нужно будет держать в голове десятки паролей к разным приложениям) и повышенной защищенностью (реализованные на аппаратном уровне технологии практически не оставляют возможности для обхода или взлома).

Подробнее о технологии McAfee Cloud Security Platform с использованием аппаратной проверки подлинности в чипах Intel можно узнать на официальной странице по адресу http://www.mcafee.com/us/solutions/cloud-security/cloud-security.aspx.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Антивирусы McAfee для дома появятся в розничной продаже в России*

*McAfee и ASBIS объявили о заключении партнерского соглашения по осуществлению поставок потребительских решений McAfee, включая McAfee Anti-Virus Plus, McAfee Internet Security и McAfee Total Protection для розничной торговли по всей России*

McAfee и ASBIS объявили о заключении партнерского соглашения по осуществлению поставок потребительских решений McAfee, включая McAfee® Anti-Virus Plus, McAfee Internet Security и McAfee Total Protection для розничной торговли по всей России. McAfee выходит в быстрорастущий потребительский рынок и будет предлагать решения через розничную сеть партнеров ASBIS. В качестве партнера McAfee выбрал ASBIS, так как компания является одним из ведущих розничных дистрибуторов в России. ASBIS также будет распространять решения McAfee в Украине, Беларуси, Грузии, Азербайджане, Казахстане, Туркменистане и Узбекистане. 







"Сегодня потребители используют свои компьютеры и Интернет, как часть своей повседневной жизни. Важно, чтобы при этом, они чувствовали себя в безопасности", - отметил Ник Вини (Nick Viney), вице-президент по управлению решениями для потребительского, мобильного и малого бизнеса McAfee в странах региона Европы, Ближнего Востока и Африки. "Наше партнерство с ASBIS позволяет потребителям в России покупать решения лидера рынка McAfee, которые обеспечат им безопасность при использовании Интернета и позволят защитить себя от вредоносных программ, вирусов и кибер-преступников».

Решения McAfee впервые будут представлены в магазинах розничной торговли России, Украины, Беларуси, Грузии, Азербайджана, Казахстана, Туркменистана и Узбекистана. Розничный сектор является крупнейшим бизнес-сектором в России и представляет интерес для McAfee. Согласно исследованиям IDC, в 2012 году объем российского рынка ПК и ноутбуков будет занимать четверное место в мире.

"В связи с взрывным ростом угроз важно, чтобы российские потребители имели возможность приобрести решения ведущего разработчика по технологиям безопасности" – прокомментировал Владимир Леваков, генеральный директор компании ASBIS. "Обеспокоенность кибер-безопасностью продолжает расти и решения McAfee предлагают превосходную защиту в комплексе с удивительно простым использованием. Кроме этого, соглашение также открывает широкие возможности для традиционных клиентов компании ASBIS: сборщиков компьютеров и систем."

McAfee предоставляет решения, которые являются лидирующими на рынке защиты от вирусов и других угроз. Решения McAfee сканируют и блокируют опасные сообщения, рискованные веб-страниц и онлайн-угрозы, такие как вирусы, Трояны, шпионы и руткиты. Кибер-преступники являются мастерами маскировки. McAfee Active Protection™ мгновенно просматривает подозрительный материал и определяет риски, чтобы сохранить компьютеры в безопасности. Дополнительные слои обеспечения безопасности в Интернете блокируют мошенников, которые взламывают или крадутся к личной информации.

Этот «инспектор ДПС» непрерывно патрулирует, чтобы не дать возможность вредоносным программам получить доступ к компьютеру. Постоянно разбивает конфиденциальные файлы, чтобы убедиться, что они не могут быть получены другими пользователями, когда вы будете обновлять или модернизировать компьютер. Теперь McAfee блокирует скрытого ботнета, лишив его попытки подключить ПК к веб-адресам, принадлежащим преступникам. Эта дополнительная защита помогает обезопасить компьютеры от отправки личной информации в преступную сеть Интернет. Портативные устройства хранения данных могут быть заражены в своих путешествиях, распространяя вредоносный код от системы к системе. McAfee сканирует и блокирует портативные устройства хранения данных на наличие вирусов, троянских программ и червей, прежде чем они смогут достигнуть ПК и сети. Многие люди приобретают защиту McAfee, потому что их компьютеры уже инфицированы. McAfee работает, чтобы удалить заражения, пока они еще не являются установленными программами.

*О компании McAfee*

Компания McAfee, дочернее подразделение Intel Corporation (NASDAQ:INTC), - это крупнейшая в мире компания, которая занимается технологиями безопасности. Предоставляя надежные упреждающие решения и службы, которые помогают обеспечивать безопасность систем и сетей по всему миру, McAfee защищает индивидуальных и корпоративных пользователей от новейших вредоносных программ и возникающих сетевых угроз. Наши решения разработаны для взаимодействия друг с другом, что позволяет интегрировать средства защиты от вредоносных программ, шпионских программ и вирусов с функциями управления системой безопасности, обеспечивая непревзойденный уровень сбора информации и анализа, сокращая риск, обеспечивая нормативно-правовое соответствие и помогая компаниям повысить свою операционную эффективность. Подробная информация находится на сайте www.mcafee.com

*О компании ASBIS*

ASBISс Enterprises PLC (WSE: ASBIS) базируется в Республике Кипр и специализируется на дистрибуции IT–продуктов ведущих мировых производителей, таких, как Intel, AMD, Seagate, Samsung, Microsoft, Apple, Dell, Toshiba, Acer, Lenovo и Hitachi. Компания имеет собственные офисы в 29 странах, более 1 240 сотрудников и 26 000 активных клиентов в более чем 85 странах по всему миру. Доход компании в 2011 году достиг 1,48 миллиарда долларов США. Для получения дополнительной информации посетите сайт компании www.asbis.com.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 10.2.0.710: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя.






Разработчик: Networks Associates
Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 8,68 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*McAfee анонсировала новый инструмент McAfee Social Protection*

Антивирусная компания McAfee анонсировала новый инструмент McAfee Social Protection для работы с социальной сетью Facebook. Как сообщили в компании, новое приложение будет доступно для пользователей в виде бесплатной бета-версии с конца августа и при помощи него пользователи смогут обмениваться фотографиями в защищенном режиме с избранными пользователями.

Концепция этого инструмента проста: социальная сеть позволяет скрыть те или иные данные от незнакомцев в сети, но она не исходит из того, что пользователь даже среди своих друзей может не захотеть кому-то показывать те или иные фото. Новинка позволяет создать среду, в которой доступ к фото получат только избранные друзья, а остальные (и тем более незнакомцы) их не увидят.

Разработка McAfee размещается в самой сети и пользователям просто нужно отметить, кому из друзей какие именно фотографии будут доступны, если же пользователь, для которого та или иная фотография не предназначена попытается получить к ней доступ, то ему будет направлено соответствующее уведомление. В McAfee говорят, что такая система позволяет более детально подходить к проблеме безопасности персональных данных и снимают часть вопросов относительно прав на размещение частных фото. 







Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Вышла новая версия McAfee Mobile Security для защиты мобильных устройств*

Компания McAfee сегодня объявила о внесении улучшений в программное обеспечение McAfee Mobile Security. Теперь пользователи смартфонов и планшетных компьютеров с Android смогут использовать дополнительные функции обеспечения конфиденциальности, запрещающие приложениям получать доступ к персональным данным пользователя без его ведома.

Благодаря этим новым функциям потребители получают доступ к дополнительному слою защиты, обеспечивающему неприкосновенность их частной жизни и защиту от финансовых махинаций, кражи персональных данных и заражения вирусами. В McAfee Mobile Security используется технология App Alert — единственная из имеющихся на рынке технологий, которая не только сообщает пользователю о предоставленных приложениям полномочиях, но и посылает запрос в базу данных сети McAfee Global Threat Intelligence, содержащую информацию о репутации URL-адресов, чтобы проинформировать пользователя о приложениях, которые связаны с опасными веб-сайтами и (или) подозреваются в отправлении персональных данных на опасные веб-сайты (например, веб-сайты, используемые шпионскими программами и программами для показа рекламы).

Объем использования мобильных приложений растет пропорционально объему использования мобильных устройств. По оценке компании Google, опубликованной в начале текущего года, на платформе Android было загружено 20 миллиардов приложений, а согласно недавнему аналитическому отчету компании comScore, посвященному использованию социальных медиа на мобильных устройствах, 33 процента приложений запрашивают у пользователя больше полномочий, чем им необходимо. В публикации факультета электротехники и информатики Калифорнийского университета в Беркли, посвященной системе полномочий в Android, говорится о том, что 97 процентов пользователей не понимают, каким образом полномочия соотносятся с рисками, связанными с тем или иным приложением. Помимо этого, подразделение McAfee Labs обнаружило, что около 5 процентов приложений в его базе данных связано с опасными URL-адресами. После получения полномочий такие приложения могут нарушить конфиденциальность пользователя и неприкосновенность его частной жизни.

По словам Луиса Бландо (Luis Blando), вице-президента McAfee по разработке продуктов для мобильных устройств, «приложения для Android могут запрашивать 124 вида полномочий; такие приложения могут нарушить конфиденциальность и неприкосновенность вашей частной жизни. Теперь McAfee Mobile Security дает пользователям в потребительском сегменте возможность фильтровать уведомления App Alert, оставляя только те приложения, которые имеют полномочия, вызывающие интерес или озабоченность пользователя. Чтобы пользователь ни делал — выбирал новые приложения, осуществлял покупки в Интернете, общался в социальных сетях или пользовался услугами мобильного банкинга — McAfee Mobile Security обеспечивает безопасность пользователя мобильного устройства с помощью простого и в то же время мощного средства защиты».

Этим летом компания McAfee отметила увеличение количества угроз для устройств с Android. У авторов вредоносных программ для мобильных устройств (к которым относятся вредоносные программы для рассылки СМС, мобильные бот-сети, шпионские программы, разрушительные троянские кони и др.) наибольшей популярностью по-прежнему пользуется операционная система Android. Чтобы оградить себя от вредоносных программ, пользователям следует перед установкой любой программы собрать информацию о программе и ее авторе, а также проверить ее рейтинг. Рекомендуется также приобретать приложения в хорошо известных интернет-магазинах с проверенной репутацией, обращать внимание на запрашиваемые полномочия (избегать установки приложений, выглядящих подозрительно) и иметь на своем телефоне антивирусное программное обеспечение.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 10.2.0.756: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя.






Разработчик: Networks Associates
Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 9,5 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Crossbeam RT и McAfee выводят на российский рынок новое решение для защиты сетей государственных учреждений и крупных предприятий*

Crossbeam RT, совместное предприятие РКСС и Crossbeam Systems по производству платформ безопасности, и компания McAfee, крупнейший в мире поставщик решений и услуг по информационной безопасности, выводят на российский рынок новое решение для безопасности сети. Совместный продукт сочетает сетевой экран нового поколения от McAfee (McAfee Firewall Enterprise) и семейство платформ сетевой безопасности от Crossbeam RT. Данное решение предназначено для защиты сетей государственных организаций, предприятий критической инфраструктуры и операторов связи. 

Программно-аппаратная платформа Crossbeam RT X-серии позволяет сетевому экрану McAfee Firewall Enterprise работать с производительностью операторского класса – на скоростях до 40 Гбит/с при инспектировании прикладного трафика и демонстрировать масштабируемость и избыточность на уровне, необходимом крупным предприятиям и операторам для защиты своих сетей. 

Сетевой экран нового поколения от компании McAfee создает небывалые возможности для мониторинга внешних и внутренних угроз и уязвимостей и более эффективной защиты заказчиков. Это позволяет им уверенно и безопасно поддерживать высокие темпы роста и развития Web-приложений в своих сетях с полным удовлетворением законодательных и нормативных требований. Сегодня корпоративный сетевой экран McAfee Firewall Enterprise защищает 15 000 сетей по всему миру, в том числе несколько сетей государственных организаций с высочайшим уровнем безопасности, а также сети семи из десяти крупнейших мировых финансовых институтов. 

В случае установки сетевых экранов McAfee на платформе Crossbeam RT X-серии заказчики смогут сократить расходы и консолидировать свои ресурсы при одновременном повышении общего уровня безопасности. Платформа Crossbeam RT X-серии позволяет заказчикам консолидировать устройства безопасности на едином высокопроизводительном шасси и до 70 процентов уменьшить совокупную стоимость владения по сравнению с существующими на современном рынке альтернативными решениями. 

"Широкое распространение концепции Web 2.0, социальных сетей, мобильных устройств и других технологий, использующих сеть, резко увеличило нагрузку на системы обеспечения сетевой безопасности. В особенности это коснулось телеком операторов, - отмечает Павел Эйгес, генеральный директор McAfee в России и СНГ. - Установив партнёрские отношения с компанией Crossbeam RT, McAfee сможет удовлетворить растущий спрос государственных учреждений, крупных предприятий и операторов связи на решения премиум класса для защиты от этих угроз, предложив российскому рынку апробированное, высокопроизводительное решение мирового уровня, позволяющее за счет использования оптимизированного подхода McAfee Security Connected к построению многоуровневых систем ИБ, говорить не только о высокой производительности и надёжности, но и о значительном снижении затрат на эксплуатацию и наращивание решения в будущем".

Продолжающееся распространение Web-угроз создает высокий уровень спроса на сетевые экраны нового поколения. По мнению аналитической компании Gartner, "сегодня сетевыми экранами нового поколения (NGFW) защищено менее одного процента Интернет-соединений". Gartner прогнозирует, что "к концу 2014 года доля соединений, защищенных экранами NGFW, вырастет и составит 35 процентов от установленной базы и 60 процентов от новых покупок".

"Стратегия компании Crossbeam RT с самого начала состояла в том, чтобы помочь заказчикам запускать любые приложения безопасности по их собственному выбору на открытых платформах, удовлетворяющих требованиям сетей любого размера, - говорит генеральный директор Crossbeam RT Павел Жажин. - Партнерские отношения с McAfee позволят нам предоставить клиентам еще большую гибкость в выборе самых современных решений и их установке на "доверенных" платформах сетевой безопасности нового поколения". 

Crossbeam RT X-серии — это высокоэффективная, готовая к использованию сеть или виртуальная инфраструктура, которая рассчитана на любые приложения безопасности. Это дает возможность заказчикам легко контролировать, обеспечивать и масштабировать систему безопасности. Платформа X-серии имеет сертификат ФСБ РФ на соответствие требованиям информационной безопасности. Производство продуктов Crossbeam RT ведется на предприятиях Государственной корпорации "Ростехнологии".

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*McAfee предлагает обновленные средства защиты для центров обработки данных*

Компания McAfee анонсировала обновленную линейку продуктов Data Center Security Suite. Вниманию клиентских предприятий предлагаются высококачественные решения, созданные на базе самых совершенных и передовых технологических разработок и позволяющие обеспечить безопасность серверов и баз данных в корпоративных центрах обработки данных.

По словам разработчика, предлагаемые продукты могут использоваться для эффективной защиты корпоративных серверов и баз данных, развернутых в физических, виртуализованных и облачных окружениях. Ключевыми особенностями решений Data Center Security является исключительная надежность, высокая производительность и минимальное потребление серверных ресурсов. Таким образом, эти продукты в полной мере соответствуют основным требованиям, предъявляемым клиентскими организациями к средствам защиты ЦОД.

Продукт McAfee Data Center Security Suite for Server, предназначенный для организации базовой защиты серверов любых типов, предлагает полный набор инструментов для ведения «черных» и «белых» списков, а также может похвастаться расширенной поддержкой современных технологий виртуализации. Предлагаемое решение также доступно в редакции Hypervisor Edition, которая гарантирует безопасность виртуальных серверов и лицензируется по количеству используемых гипервизоров.

С помощью нового инструментария McAfee Data Center Security Suite for Virtual Desktop Infrastructure IT-персонал клиентских организаций сможет организовать безопасную работу виртуальных рабочих станций (virtual desktop), не жертвуя продуктивностью труда конечных пользователей. Наконец, в состав пакета McAfee Database Server Protection вошли мощные инструменты для мониторинга активности баз данных и оценки их уязвимости. Продукт может использоваться с любыми серверами баз данных в корпоративном ЦОД. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*McAfee внедряет упреждающую защиту конечных точек*

Компания McAfee анонсировала улучшения в своих продуктов для защиты конечных точек в рамках концепции Security Connected. Улучшения призваны обеспечить инновационную систему безопасности на основе анализа контекста для защиты от угроз повышенной сложности.

Если продукты защиты первого поколения были нацелены на поиск известных угроз и устранение их последствий, то разработанные McAfee решения следующего поколения для защиты конечных точек защищают предприятия как от известных, так и от новых угроз. В условиях, когда каждый день создаются тысячи новых угроз, главной задачей предприятий становится защита устройств, данных и приложений от неизвестных угроз.

Как отмечает директор ИТ по сетям, телекоммуникациям и безопасности компании Reliant Medical Group Райан Финли (Ryan Finlay), «внедрение решений защиты и управление ими в сложных средах ИТ, включающих виртуальные и физические вычисления, личные устройства сотрудников, серверы, ноутбуки и центры обработки данных — задача, требующая полной отдачи. Добавьте к этому проблемы, возникающие из-за неизвестных изощренных угроз, которые несут вредоносные программы. В этих условиях передовая концепция McAfee предлагает нам простой путь к комплексной защите конечных точек».

Инновационные решения McAfee включают: ориентированные на пользователя динамические белые списки, средства предотвращение вторжений «нулевого дня» в главные загрузочные записи (Master Boot Records — MBR), «защищенные контейнеры» для мобильных устройств и средства удаленного управления с использованием шифрования, которые направлены на борьбу с угрозами повышенной сложности. Тестирование этих технологий сторонними организациями на способность обнаружения типового набора вредоносных программ подтвердило высокую эффективность этой концепции. По результатам независимого тестирования, выполненного компанией West Coast Labs, продукты McAfee следующего поколения для защиты конечных точек успешно блокировали 100 % вредоносных программ. Важность этой передовой защиты еще раз подчеркнул вице-президент компании Gartner Нил Макдональд (Neil MacDonald), отметив, что «адаптивная защита на основе осведомленности о контексте станет единственным способом безопасной поддержки динамичных инфраструктур бизнеса и ИТ в ближайшее десятилетие».[1]

Новые продукты для защиты конечных точек McAfee включают в себя следующие:

McAfee Deep Defender. Последняя версия совместно разработанного компаниями Intel и McAfee продукта для защиты конечных точек, усиленного средствами аппаратного обеспечения, кардинально увеличивает объем защиты от руткитов «нулевого дня», включая MBR-руткиты, являющиеся источником многих скрытых атак, направленных на хищение финансовых и персональных данных.

McAfee Endpoint Encryption for PC и McAfee Endpoint Encryption for Mac. Значительные усовершенствования и применение технологии AES-NI компании Intel снизили воздействие на производительность твердотельных SSD-накопителей почти до нуля. Кроме того, интеграция с технологией AMT компании Intel и решением McAfee ePO Deep Command позволяет осуществлять безопасное удаленное управление отключенными или блокированными устройствами, включая устройства, работающие под Windows 8.

McAfee Application Control. Новые усовершенствования позволяют использовать технологию белых списков не только в традиционных средах рабочих станций. Сегодня управляющие ИТ могут контролировать процесс разрешения приложения, не находящегося в «белом» списке, с помощью инновационной трехступенчатой технологии разрешения.

McAfee Enterprise Mobility Manager. Теперь решение поддерживает Apple iOS 6 и включает последнюю версию решения McAfee Secure Container для платформы Android 2.0. Новая версия обеспечивает дополнительную защиту и управление устройствами Android и Apple iOS 6.

По словам старшего вице-президента и генерального управляющего по вопросам безопасности конечных точек компании McAfee Кэндес Уорли (Candace Worley), «новому поколению мобильных устройств и пользователей требуется защита нового поколения. Передовые решения McAfee для защиты конечных точек оберегают предприятия от известных и новых угроз на всех платформах. Предоставляя инновационную технологию безопасности с высочайшим уровнем защиты, McAfee удовлетворяет потребности клиентов в оптимальной работе приложений без ухудшения функций».

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Улучшения и изменения в McAfee Total Protection (2013) 6.1*

*McAfee Total Protection 6.1 предлагает комплексную проактивную защиту, которая обеспечивает безопасность важных данных, а также вашего компьютера при взаимодействии с опасными веб-сайтами в Интернете и другими онлайн-угрозами *

Компания McAfee выпустила обновленные версии 6.1 своих антивирусных продуктов для домашних пользователей: McAfee AntiVirus Plus 2013, McAfee Internet Security 2013 и McAfee Total Protection 2013. 

Рассмотрим основные улучшения и изменения в версии 6.1 на примере комплексного решения с максимальными возможностями - McAfee Total Protection. 

*Основные улучшения и изменения в McAfee Total Protection (2013) 6.1*

• Адаптированный для сенсорных экранов интерфейс
Интуитивно понятный и информационный интерфейс, предлагающий доступ ко всем основным функциям комплексного антивируса с Домашнего экрана.








• Новая технология антивирусного движка Virusscan 
McAfee Total Protection 6.1 включает в себя новую технологию антивирусного движка Virusscan для более эффективного контроля над угрозами и повышения быстродействия процесса сканирования. 

Эта технология включает в себя новую эвристику, которая помогает в обнаружении потенциальных вредоносных программ, еще не обнаруженных или не включенных в DAT-файл вирусных сигнатур. 

• Сканер уязвимостей:
McAfee Total Protection 6.1 может обнаружить уязвимость и/или слабые места в топ-25 приложений и обеспечить исправление, направляя пользователей на последние обновления для этих приложений. 

• Улучшенная антиспам-технология:
Антиспам включает новую технологию, которая позволяет улучшить возможности блокировать спам и уменьшить число ложных срабатываний. 

• Фильтрация и блокировка URL-ссылок:
Эта функция обеспечивает усиленную защиту сети, позволяя фильтровать и блокировать URL-ссылки на основе репутации IP-адресов. 

• Улучшенное обнаружение фаерволом утечки данных:
Когда эта функция включена, она позволяет усилить защиту от эксплойтов, в частности, от эксплойтов, нацеленных на операционную систему и системные процессы. 

• Подробная информация об опасных IP-адресах:
Усовершенствована функциональность NetGuard. При блокировке брандмауэром соединения с определенным IP-адресом, пользователи будут предупреждены, и им будет предоставлена URL-ссылка, по которой они смогут получить исчерпывающую информацию о заблокированных IP-адресах, например: расположение, домен, атрибуты, которые делают его небезопасным и т.д. 

• Улучшение истории и журналов:
Пользовательский интерфейс страницы "Отчеты и история" в центре безопасности был полностью обновлен. Новый дизайн обеспечивает легкий доступ к последним событиям. На этой странице также доступно классифицируются события и предоставляется подробная информация о каждом из них. Пользователи могут фильтровать события по категориям. 

• Улучшение отчетов безопасности:
Отчеты безопасности были полностью переработаны. Они не только фиксируют полезную информацию о том, как комплексное решение защищает компьютер, но и предоставляют ее визуальным способом с соответствующими изображениями и ссылками.







• QuickClean и Shredder:
Пользовательский интерфейс QuickClean был переработан и улучшен с интеграцией в McAfee SecurityCenter. 

• Контроль Smart Timer:
Теперь пользователи могут включить/отключить функцию Smart Timer. Функция Smart Timer используется для определения текущего состояния компьютера и его активности, чтобы определить, когда не надо выполнять операции, например, такие как сканирование по расписанию. 

• Улучшенная интеграция с Windows 7:
Антивирус позволяет пользователю выполнять сканирование папок правой кнопкой мыши теперь и на Windows 7. 

• Вариант для полного удаления:
McAfee предоставляет дополнительную возможность для осуществления полного и чистого удаления продукта. Эта опция полезна в тех ситуациях, когда пользователь не будет повторно устанавливать антивирус McAfee в этой же системе. Если вы не выбираете эту возможность, стандартное удаление позволяет сохранить необходимые настройки, которые будут применены при повторной установке. 

• SiteAdvisor 3.5 стал эффективнее и быстрее:
SiteAdvisor 3.5 для Windows, включает в себя значительные усовершенствования для защиты от эксплойтов, а также оказывает меньшее влияние на производительность веб-браузера. 

• SiteAdvisor 3.6 теперь доступен в отдельных регионах:
SiteAdvisor 3.6 для Windows в порядке эксперимента предлагает новую функцию под названием Safe Shopping Rewards, позволяющую заработать деньги от покупок через сервис Ebates, когда вы покупаете на некоторых сайтах с McAfee Secure. Эта функция будет изначально ограничена только для регионов США и Канада на английском языке в операционной системе Windows 7.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Новая версия McAfee Mobile Security 2.3 — дополнительная защита Android-приложений*

Компания McAfee, принадлежащая сейчас корпорации Intel, представила новую версию своего мобильного антивирусного решения McAfee Mobile Security 2.3 для смартфонов и планшетов под управлением ОС Android. Кроме обновленного пользовательского интерфейса, выполненного с учетом современных тенденций в дизайне, в этой версии представлена новая интересная функция под названием App Lock для дополнительной парольной защиты некоторых приложений.





Не секрет, что сейчас существует множество приложений в категории «Mobile Security», которые обещают не только защиту от вредоносных программ, но и охрану частной информации от кражи, либо несанкционированного использования. В то же время, огромная часть персональных данных на мобильных устройствах, и не только, остается совершенно незащищенной от любопытных глаз. Например, когда некий пользователь входит в свой профиль социальной сети на общедоступном ПК или на компьютере своих друзей, а потом забывает выйти, это часто служит соблазном для публикации разных нелепых и компрометирующих сообщений от имени забывчивой жертвы. Так и с мобильными устройствами — без специальной защиты кто-то может просто взять ваш смартфон или планшет и сделать то же самое, не утруждая себя вводом вашего логина и пароля. Что еще хуже, многие приложения для онлайн-покупок хранят сведения о вашей кредитной карте, обеспечивая приобретение различных товаров «одним щелчком» без дополнительных подтверждений.

С помощью функции App Lock пользователи Android-устройств могут включить дополнительную авторизацию входа для таких приложений, как Facebook, LinkedIn, Gmail и многих других (обычно такие приложения не требуют ввода логина и пароля каждый раз при запуске). При включенной защите для использования этих приложений требуется ввести специальный ПИН-код, заданный владельцем аппарата.

Вдобавок к функции App Lock, обновленная версия McAfee Mobile Security предлагает и все традиционные возможности, включая защищенный просмотр web-страниц, удаленную блокировку потерянного устройства, а также удаленное уничтожение персональных данных на мобильном устройстве. Также поддерживается удаленное резервное копирование и восстановление данных, определение и отслеживание местоположения устройства, фильтрация звонков и SMS-сообщений, а также защита от удаления приложений.

Пакет McAfee Mobile Security распространяется по подписке — лицензия на один год стоит 30 долл. США. Приобрести этот защитный продукт можно уже сейчас через официальный магазин приложений Play Маркет.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*McAfee представила технологию Anti-Theft для ультрабуков*

McAfee представила технологию Anti-Theft, разработанную совместно с компанией Intel для улучшения безопасности мобильных устройства класса Intel Ultrabook. Аппаратно-программная технология позволит оградить важные пользовательские данные от кражи при утере самого ноутбука, говорят разработчики.

Как показывает исследование Ponemon Institute от 2007 года, мобильные компьютеры пропадают каждые 53 секунды. В одних только аэропортах США каждую неделю теряется по 12 000 систем, при этом на 46% из них хранятся конфиденциальные данные, не защищенные шифрованием, пишет cybersecurity.ru.

Аппаратно-программный комплекс мер McAfee Anti-Theft встраивается в ноутбуки класса Intel Ultrabook на основе процессоров Intel Core 3-го поколения на уровне аппаратного обеспечения — все технологии работают независимо от операционной системы, чтобы защиту невозможно было отключить стандартными средствами. Кроме того, функциональность McAfee Anti-Theft для ноутбуков Intel Ultrabook включает удаленное обнаружение и слежение за своим мобильным компьютером через GPS, 3G или сети Wi-Fi, а также управление всеми нужными параметрами через удобный веб-интерфейс, шифрование данных на винчестере, блокировку доступа к ценной информации.

Технология Anti-Theft включает ряд функций, которые позволяют защитить ноутбук в случае утраты самого устройства или данных. Например:

Система может быть заблокирована с помощью так называемой "ядовитой пилюли", которая предотвращает выполнение процесса загрузки даже при изменении порядка загрузки, замене или форматировании жесткого диска. Независимо от состояния компьютера при его пробуждении выполняется проверка наличия "ядовитой пилюли", которая может быть отправлена любым способом, включая текстовое сообщение.
 Система может быть заблокирована при условии отсутствия связи с центральным сервером, если пропущено заданное время регистрации. Интервал проверки связи с сервером устанавливается ИТ-администратором. Если время регистрации пропущено, система блокируется до тех пор, пока пользователь или ИТ-администратор не выполнит ее повторную активацию.
 Обнаружение и защита от несанкционированного доступа. Технология Intel AT отслеживает инциденты несанкционированного доступа к компонентам, такие как изъятие аккумулятора CMOS, большое количество повторных попыток входа в систему и так далее, и автоматически блокирует ноутбук.
 Настраиваемое сообщение "Режим кражи" позволяет ИТ-администратору отправить сообщение любому, кто запустит ноутбук, и уведомить его о том, что этот ноутбук краденый.

В данный момент аппаратно-программный комплекс McAfee Anti-Theft уже доступен в ноутбуках класса Intel Ultrabook ведущих производителей. Рекомендованная разработчиком цена пакета составляет $24,99 за год использования всех функций.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*McAfee Security Connected – новая платформа для будущих защитных продуктов*

Компания McAfee, чьи решения по защите информации и систем используются по всему миру, поделилась своими планами по созданию новой платформы для будущих продуктов. Эта платформа под названием Security Connected поможет разным продуктам и сервисам совместно бороться с кибератаками и закрывать уязвимости в системах безопасности. Кроме того, компания McAfee рассказала о предстоящем расширении портфеля продуктов за счет новых поглощений, проектов и партнерских соглашений.







Сейчас компания McAfee является дочерним предприятием крупнейшего производителя чипов – корпорации Intel. Новые ресурсы помогли компании оптимизировать свою линейку продуктов – актуальные интегрированные решения для защиты мобильных устройств, оконечных терминалов, серверов и сетей уже строятся на платформе, близкой по архитектуре к грядущей технологии Secure Connected. В частности, среди этих продуктов уже есть система предотвращения вторжений (IPS), инновационный брандмауэр, система предотвращения утечек, а также решения для защиты почтового и web-трафика для организаций любого масштаба.

На клиентских устройствах технология McAfee Endpoint Security уже сейчас предлагает интегрированную систему защиты для виртуализованных и мобильных приложений, локального доступа к пользовательским почтовым ящикам. Кроме того, поддерживается контроль ресурсов по «белым спискам» и фильтрация web-страниц. Дополнительно защита на уровне ниже операционной системы помогает заказчикам оградить рабочие места от всех актуальных угроз.

В будущей единой платформе Secure Connected значительную роль будет играть уже известная технология McAfee GTI (Global Threat Intelligence), которая отслеживает миллионы web-сайтов по всему миру и связанные с ними ресурсы, включая почтовые серверы и файл-серверы. Всемирная сеть сбора информации помогает выявить аномальную и заведомо вредоносную активность. Кроме того, система McAfee GTI ведет оперативный рейтинг репутации по всем исследованным сайтам, помогая быстро обнаруживать новые угрозы. Именно за счет раннего обнаружения продукты McAfee для рабочих мест, сетей и шлюзов обеспечивают эффективную защиту пользователей от известных и только возникающих угроз.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger v.10.2.0.993 - утилита для удаления вирусов из Windows*

Вышла обновленная версия программы McAfee AVERT Stinger, нацеленной на отлов и уничтожение всевозможных разновидностей следующих вирусов: BackDoor-AQJ, Bat/Mumu.worm, Exploit-DcomRpc, IPCScan, IRC/Flood.ap, IRC/Flood.bi, IRC/Flood.cd, NTServiceLoader, PWS-Narod, PWS-Sincom, W32/Bugbear@MM, W32/Deborm.worm.gen, W32/Dumaru@MM, W32/Elkern.cav, W32/Fizzer.gen@MM, W32/FunLove, W32/Klez, W32/Lirva, W32/Lovgate, W32/Lovsan.worm, W32/Mimail@MM, W32/MoFei.worm, W32/Mumu.b.worm, W32/MyDoom@MM, W32/Nachi.worm, W32/Nimda, W32/Pate, W32/Sdbot.worm.gen, W32/Sober@MM, W32/SirCam@MM, W32/Sobig, W32/SQLSlammer.worm, W32/Swen@MM, W32/Yaha@MM и т.д. 

Занимает утилита не очень много места и ее полезно иметь на компьютере на случай экстренного лечения ПК от вирусов. McAfee AVERT Stinger постоянно обновляется, добавляются возможности обнаружения и устранения самых новых вирусов.






Загружать McAfee AVERT Stinger v.10.2.0.993 здесь (10,0 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).


источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 11.0.0.228: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя.






В последней версии улучшено определение угроз Exploit-CVE2011-1990, Generic Downloader.z, Generic FakeAlert, JS/Exploit-Blacole, JS/Exploit-Blacole.ht, JS/Exploit-Blacole.le, JS/Exploit-Blacole.lf, PWS-Zbot.gen.arw, W32/Autorun.worm.aaeh, ZeroAccess.

Разработчик: Networks Associates
Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 10,5 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда.


источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee Fake Alert Stinger v.11.0.0 - утилита для удаления ложных антивирусов с ПК*

McAfee Fake Alert Stinger - бесплатная утилита, которая удаляет из операционных систем Windows программы класса Fake Antivirus (выдающие себя за антивирусное ПО, но вымогающие от пользователей деньги). Программа удаляет следы вредоносов, восстанавливает файловые ассоциации, исправляет различные проблемы и т.д.






Загружать McAfee Fake Alert Stinger v.11.0.0 здесь  (10,6 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).



источник


----------



## Phoenix

У меня он так выглядит.


----------



## Mila

*McAfee презентовала новый сервис для облачной безопасности*

Intel накануне представила новые идеи относительно того, как защитить публичные облачные среды, предложив новый сервис, в котором онлайновые файлы могут быть предоставлены для доступа только после того, как пользователи верифицированы по заранее определенной схеме с задействованием различных механизмов аутентификации лица или голоса.

Антивирусная компания McAfee, входящая в структуру Intel, представила решение LiveSafe, предлагающее 1 Гб онлайнового пространства для хранения данных, доступ к которым может быть определен только после биометрической аутентификации. LiveSafe имеет веб-систему управления, поэтому пользователи могут выбирать тип аутентификации: по снимку лица, голосу или при помощи PIN-кода. Помимо всего прочего, LiveSafe имеет антивирус и другие функции безопасности.

В McAfee говорят, что новый сервис может быть полезен в средах, где облачная среда применяется для хранения секретной информации. Доступ к самому сервису может быть осуществлен как с ПК, так и с мобильного устройства, причем в зависимости от девайса может быть выбрана разная схема аутентификации. "Мультифакторная аутентификация - это критически важно для файлов, хранимых в облаке", говорится в заявлении антивирусной компании.

Также разработчик говорит, что дополнительные метода аутентификации поддерживаются новыми мобильными решениями на базе чипов Intel. ПК будут нуждаться в веб-камере и процессоре Intel для использования лицевой и голосовой аутентификации. Не все функции аутиентификации будут работать на компьютерах Mac и на базе чипов AMD, но в то же время разработка может работать с Android и Apple iOS.

Программное обеспечение статует с отметки в 19,99 долларов за 12 месячную подписку (если пользователь покупает новый ПК), а для всех остальных она стоит 80 долларов в год. Данные, размещаемые пользователями в облаке, хранятся в выделенном датацентре McAfee.



источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger 11.0.0.382: поиск вирусов*

Обновилась бесплатная антивирусная утилита, с помощью которой можно отлавливать самые «популярные» в сети вирусы. Программа имеет простенький интерфейс, а процесс сканирования файлов на диске не нагружает систему. McAfee AVERT Stinger отличается небольшим размером и не требует инсталляции, благодаря чему ее можно запускать с USB-накопителя.






В последней версии улучшено определение нескольких угроз.

Разработчик: Networks Associates 
Распространяется: беcплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All 
Размер 10,5 Мбайт 
Скачать можно отсюда.



источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee AVERT Stinger v.12.0.0.482 - утилита для удаления вирусов из Windows*

Вышла обновленная версия программы McAfee AVERT Stinger, нацеленной на отлов и уничтожение всевозможных разновидностей следующих вирусов: BackDoor-AQJ, Bat/Mumu.worm, Exploit-DcomRpc, IPCScan, IRC/Flood.ap, IRC/Flood.bi, IRC/Flood.cd, NTServiceLoader, PWS-Narod, PWS-Sincom, W32/Bugbear@MM, W32/Deborm.worm.gen, W32/Dumaru@MM, W32/Elkern.cav, W32/Fizzer.gen@MM, W32/FunLove, W32/Klez, W32/Lirva, W32/Lovgate, W32/Lovsan.worm, W32/Mimail@MM, W32/MoFei.worm, W32/Mumu.b.worm, W32/MyDoom@MM, W32/Nachi.worm, W32/Nimda, W32/Pate, W32/Sdbot.worm.gen, W32/Sober@MM, W32/SirCam@MM, W32/Sobig, W32/SQLSlammer.worm, W32/Swen@MM, W32/Yaha@MM и т.д. 

Занимает утилита не очень много места и ее полезно иметь на компьютере на случай экстренного лечения ПК от вирусов. McAfee AVERT Stinger постоянно обновляется, добавляются возможности обнаружения и устранения самых новых вирусов.






Загружать McAfee AVERT Stinger v.12.0.0.482 по следующим адресам (Freeware): 

Для Windows 32-bit (11,1 МБ) 
Для Windows 64-bit (12,1 МБ)



источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee представила новые версии Antivirus Plus, Internet Security и Total Protection*

McAfee выпустила на рынок обновленные версии своих продуктов Antivirus Plus, Internet Security и Total Protection. Все они доступны для загрузки и приобретения с сегодняшнего дня.






Защитное решение McAfee AntiVirus Plus 2014 стоит $35 за один год использования на одном компьютере. За использование McAfee Internet Security 2014 на трех компьютерах компания-разработчик просит $56. McAfee Total Protection 2014 обойдется пользователям в $90 (также для защиты трех компьютеров). Кроме того, вышло обновление кроссплатформенного продукта LiveSafe. Все антивирусы используют движок AM Core компании McAfee. Главное преимущество новых версий — возросшая скорость сканирования. Таким образом, антивирус меньше влияет на работу других программ.

В комплексе со всеми продуктами поставляется инструментарий McAfee Shredder, позволяющий полностью удалить любой файл без возможности восстановления. Также со всеми продуктами идет My Home Network — утилита, которая дает возможность посмотреть несанкционированные подключения к домашней сети. McAfee SiteAdvisor, также доступный покупателям любого продукта бесплатно, представляет собой программу, которая сообщает, является ли сайт безопасным для посещения. В Internet Security 2014 и Total Protection 2014 предусмотрены также функции родительского контроля, возможность блокировки сайтов и прочие защитные модули. 


источник


----------



## regist

*Антивирус McAfee сменит название на Intel Security*







Сегодня на выставке CES генеральный директор Intel Брайан Кржанич объявил, что бренд McAfee будет заменён на Intel Security, пишет The Next Web. Новый бренд будет использоваться для всех продуктов и сервисов Intel в сфере безопасности.

Ребрендинг, вероятно, связан с попыткой дистанцироваться от одиозного создателя McAfee Джона Макафи, который так отреагировал на новость: «Я теперь буду вечно благодарен Intel за освобождение меня от этой ужасной ассоциации с худшей программой на планете. Это не мои слова, это слова миллионов разгневанных пользователей. Мой восторг в связи с решением Intel невозможно выразить словами».

Реакция Макафи не должна вызывать удивления. В прошлом году он выпустил видео, показывающее, как «удалить» антивирус, носящий его имя, — выстрелом в ноутбук из пистолета:






Ребрендинг начнётся сразу, но весь переход займёт около года. По словам Кржанича, этот процесс будет происходить по мере выпуска новых продуктов. Вероятно, это значит, что каждый продукт будет переходить на название Intel Security с выпуском новой версии этого продукта.

От нынешнего логотипа Intel полностью отказываться не планирует — как говорят в компании, красный щит, представляющий «основные ценности безопасности и защиты», будет сохранён.

При этом сама фирма McAfee продолжит функционировать как отдельная дочерняя компания. Intel приобрёл её в августе 2010 года за 7,7 млрд долларов — по 48 долларов за акцию, на 60 % выше их рыночной цены.

Кржанич также сообщил о планах бесплатно предлагать элементы решений безопасности McAfee для мобильных устройств. Это включает в себя свои решения для защиты данных и устройств на iOS и Android. Подробности он пообещал объявить в ближайшие месяцы.

источник.


----------



## SNS-amigo

> Intel Security решила продать McAfee Next-Generation Firewall и McAfee Firewall Enterprise предприятию Raytheon|Websense. Ранее Raytheon приобрела Websense за $1,9 миллиарда


Напомню, что ранее, 5 лет назад, Intel купил McAfee.
///Куда катится мир...


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Напомню, что ранее, 5 лет назад, Intel купил McAfee.
> ///Куда катится мир...


Ну они прикупили загибающийся продукт. За 5 лет до ума довести так и не смогли. А тут еще и рынок ПК рухнул. Вот и пытаются избавляться от непрофильных активоф.


----------



## regist

Theriollaria, так они со своей политикой, что ради скачивания триала надо ввести номер банковской карточки ещё больше его загнули. ИМХО, они намного ниже его опустили, чем он был до покупки ими.


----------



## Theriollaria

regist написал(а):


> Theriollaria, так они со своей политикой, что ради скачивания триала надо ввести номер банковской карточки ещё больше его загнули. ИМХО, они намного ниже его опустили, чем он был до покупки ими.


Он и раньше таким был. Да и не на все триалы там обязательно надо было вбивать карточку. На годовые -да. На меньший срок нет. Сам ставил и сбивал в свое время.


----------



## regist

Какой годовой, обычный дистрибутив с триалом на месяц с оф. сайта без всякой акции. Хотя что там понимать под обычным дистрибутивом, если там онлайн инсталятор, который выкачивает все компоненты отдельно. Так что файл дистрибутива отдельно просто и не достать.
+ там если на такое мыло несколько лет назад пробовал триал, то на это мыло уже не получишь.


----------



## Theriollaria

regist написал(а):


> Какой годовой, обычный дистрибутив с триалом на месяц с оф. сайта без всякой акции. Хотя что там понимать под обычным дистрибутивом, если там онлайн инсталятор, который выкачивает все компоненты отдельно. Так что файл дистрибутива отдельно просто и не достать.
> + там если на такое мыло несколько лет назад пробовал триал, то на это мыло уже не получишь.


Я как бы в курсе.


----------



## regist

Ну и как бы в список глупостей этого установщика, поставил себе этот диструбутив. Переустановил потом систему, хотел поставить заново на тот же компьютер (триал ещё не истёк), так пока не вошёл на сайт и не отвязал от системы которой уже нет и не получил новый код активации он мне поставить заново не давал.


----------



## Theriollaria

regist написал(а):


> Ну и как бы в список глупостей этого установщика, поставил себе этот диструбутив. Переустановил потом систему, хотел поставить заново на тот же компьютер (триал ещё не истёк), так пока не вошёл на сайт и не отвязал от системы которой уже нет и не получил новый код активации он мне поставить заново не давал.


Тоже скачал раз 5 разные дистрибутивы. но без отвязки не ставилось. Хотя спецом сохранял.


----------



## regist

Точно не помню, но кажись тогда сравнивал онлайн инсталятор качается один и тот же. По крайней мере точно помню, что после отвязки прекрасно поставилось старым установщиком указав новый код активации.


----------



## Theriollaria

regist написал(а):


> Точно не помню, но кажись тогда сравнивал онлайн инсталятор качается один и тот же. По крайней мере точно помню, что после отвязки прекрасно поставилось старым установщиком указав новый код активации.


Не совсем тот же. Там имя дистрибутива рандомно генерируется.


----------



## regist

Я имел ввиду хеши, имя можно любое дать.
Да и имя вроде постоянное было, у меня оказывается ещё сохранился тот инсталятор с названием: McAfeeSetup.exe
Насколько помню под таким именем он и скачивался. А по акции (потом нашёл акцию на 3 месяца) McAfeeSetup-AutoLogin.exe


----------



## Theriollaria

regist написал(а):


> Я имел ввиду хеши, имя можно любое дать.
> Да и имя вроде постоянное было, у меня оказывается ещё сохранился тот инсталятор с названием: McAfeeSetup.exe
> Насколько помню под таким именем он и скачивался. А по акции (потом нашёл акцию на 3 месяца) McAfeeSetup-AutoLogin.exe


У меня название было в духе 9yg-D___O*5_bET1_p*IS0i


----------



## akok

*McAfee Internet Security на 6 месяцев бесплатно*
Для получения бесплатной лицензии McAfee Internet Security на 6 месяцев выполните следующие действия:

1. Перейдите на страницу предложения и создайте новый аккаунт McAfee с помощью формы *Enter your email to get started*.

*Примечание*: Предложение доступно только при создании нового аккаунта.

2. Укажите свой адрес электронной почты, новый пароль и его подтверждение. Нажмите кнопку "Agree & Continue".

3. После создания аккаунта выберите *Place My Order*.

4. Выполните загрузку установочного файла *Get My Trial > Download > Agree and Download*.

5. Установите антивирус с помощью загруженного файла (онлайн-установщик).

*ВАЖНО!* Обратите внимание, что процесс установки выполняется на английском языке, но антивирус будет установлен на языке, установленном по умолчанию в вашей операционной системы. Есть поддержка русского языка.








6. После установки Вам будет доступен McAfee Internet Security на 6 месяцев бесплатно. Срок действия начинается с момента регистрации аккаунта.

*Условия акции*

- Это лицензия на 6 месяцев только для домашнего (персонального) использования.
- Срок действия лицензии начинается с момента ее получения.
- Вы получаете бесплатные обновления в течение срока действия лицензии.
- Нет бесплатной технической поддержки.


----------



## Candellmans

13 Декабря, 2016
*Уязвимости в McAfee VirusScan Enterprise позволяют удаленно выполнить код*




Проблемы были обнаружены в июне, и McAfee потребовалось полгода на их исправление.
Уязвимости в клиенте McAfee VirusScan Enterprise для Linux позволяют злоумышленникам удаленно скомпрометировать систему, сообщает исследователь Лаборатории Линкольна Массачусетского технологического института Эндрю Фасано (Andrew Fasano). Совместная эксплуатация некоторых из них позволяет удаленно выполнить код с привилегиями суперпользователя.
В общей сложности Фасано обнаружил 10 уязвимостей. Проблемы затрагивают версии продукта с 1.9.2 (выпущена в феврале 2015 года) до 2.0.2 (выпущена в апреле 2016 года). Разница между новой версией и более старыми заключается в добавлении обновленной библиотеки libc, упрощающей эксплуатацию уязвимостей.
Атака начинается с эксплуатации уязвимостей CVE-2016-8022 и CVE-2016-8023, позволяющих осуществить брутфорс-атаку на аутентификационные токены и использовать их для подключения к клиентам McAfee Linux. Оттуда злоумышленник может с помощью CVE-2016-8021 заставить уязвимое ПО создать вредоносные скрипты. Эксплуатируя эту же уязвимость вместе с CVE-2016-8020 и CVE-2016-8021 (позволяют повысить привилегии), атакующий способен выполнить данные скрипты с правами суперпользователя.
Исследователь сообщил о проблемах Компьютерной группе реагирования на чрезвычайные ситуации (CERT) еще в июне, и дата публичного раскрытия была назначена на 23 августа. CERT в свою очередь уведомила производителя, и в июле представители McAfee попросили отсрочить дату до сентября или даже до декабря. В течение нескольких месяцев производитель не давал о себе знать, пока 5 декабря не объявил 12 декабря днем раскрытия уязвимостей. 9 декабря McAfee наконец выпустил бюллетень безопасности.
Уязвимости в McAfee VirusScan Enterprise позволяют удаленно выполнить код


----------



## Phoenix

Stinger | McAfee Free Tools


Спойлер: screen


----------

